# EU agricultural grants



## portnaster

Hi there,
we have recently bought a smallholding in the Tomar region with the intention of setting up an aquaponics farm.
I have been told that we could possibly be eligible for an agricultural grant for help with fencing etc.,
We have tried to find information on the net but it's all very confusing.
Does anybody have any experience with applying for grants?


----------



## omostra06

portnaster said:


> Hi there,
> we have recently bought a smallholding in the Tomar region with the intention of setting up an aquaponics farm.
> I have been told that we could possibly be eligible for an agricultural grant for help with fencing etc.,
> We have tried to find information on the net but it's all very confusing.
> Does anybody have any experience with applying for grants?


not sure about this one, perhaps have a word with Sophie and Andy from Pure Portugal, they may be able to advise on this.


----------



## siobhanwf

The English owner of a vineyarad here near us has gone throught the system and got all grants possibe.
Will see if I can find contact details for him.
The other person you might make contact with is Jollyroger (member on here) they have a chilli farm not far from Alcobaca. Roger and Nikki 
[email protected] or Email: [email protected]


----------



## portnaster

Thanks for the quick response,
I'll contact the people you've mentioned, hopefully they will be able to give me some pointers.


----------



## Carrla

Hello Siobhán,

I'm also very interested! Can you give me the contact data of that Englishman you mentioned? Has anyone else had any luck with EU grants? Are there any national grants in Portugal? I'd also be interested in any forestry grants.

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

I only came across Aquaponics after speaking to a friend who owns the largest Lobster hatchery in the UK on the isle of Orkney. His answer to my question about fish for my cellar at my house in Portugal was to look at Aquaponics. For those who know nothing about the subject there are three good links to Aquaponics below.

A very interesting subject and one i will be doing when i move in the coming weeks.

Peter

Aquaponics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

aquaponics - Google Search


----------

